# Dun and false dorsal stripes



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Dun is dominant so one of his parents should have showed some dun factors. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

JCnGrace said:


> Dun is dominant so one of his parents should have showed some dun factors. Do you have any pictures?


I'm not on my own computer for awhile so I'll try to find lookalikes


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

this is a spot on match of what he looks like in the summer:








And this is identical to what he looks like now with his winter coat.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Your pictures aren't working.- and now they are.... Those horses still look quite dun, though the winter one I can see starts to look a bit muddy. 

Two bays can't produce a dun. Dun is a dominant gene and cannot hide. Some light bays can look similar. Bay horses can have prominent countershading looking like a dorsal stripe. Pictures please of your actual horse.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Couldn't either of the horses pictured be a buckskin with countershading?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm looking at both of those photos and seeing bay dun. If your horse looks just like them then I would call him a bay dun. One of his parents would also have to have dun as well to pass it on.

I have a mare that I would call bay or brown if you will. She has counter shading all down her back. It is wider and the edges are not as clearly defined. She also doesn't have any dun barring anywhere else on her body.

I was going to show you summer and winter pics of her but it keeps telling me invalid file


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Dun doesn't hide. It's a simple dominant, so only needs one copy present to express. It's like grey or roan, in that respect. One of the parents* has* to be dun (or grey or roan) for the resultant offspring to be dun.
@Avna , the top horse could be buckskin with countershading. The cobwebbing on the face (especially around his eyes) leads me to think he's not. Bays don't normally display black anywhere on their face except for their muzzle and ears. 

My friend had an Arab gelding who had such a strong dorsal, you would have sworn he was dun. In fact, for quite some time, she _did_ swear he was dun. Arabs don't carry dun, so it was impossible that he was dun. In reality, he was brown with very strong countershading.


----------

